# Backstage 1999 ronnie coleman, best physique ever!



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is 1999 ronnie coleman back stage.

He was 255 lbs at just over 5ft 11.

Imo, this is the best physique ever.

Incidentally, proves a point, weight doesnt mean much. I am always used to stories of the big amateur super heavies in this country saying how they are gonna be on stage at 265, 270, 280 even...

Yet none of them look anywhere near the same league as ronnie coleman here at 255!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

that is increadable How big dense slabs of fairly smoothe texture muscle just pops with striations and vascularity when he flexes.

I always think guys that size almost transcend being human anymore when you watch how their bodies move


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

he was deffo at the front of the que when genetics were given out amazing physique yet to be matched


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

One Word Is AMAZING


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like a condom full of walnuts.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Theres a bit at around 1:02 or so where he stands with his back to the camera, then tightens up his hamstrings. Unbeleivablely shredded.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

holy sht.... amazing


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Utter respect for posting this BBB.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I really want to agree and rave but for me he had quite an ugly physique, just didn't look good except in a few poses. I much prefer Flex Wheeler and Kevin Levrone at their best to Coleman at his best. Just my opinion - thank fook we all have different opinions eh or it'd be so frigging boring.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I really want to agree and rave but for me he had quite an ugly physique, just didn't look good except in a few poses. I much prefer Flex Wheeler and Kevin Levrone at their best to Coleman at his best. Just my opinion - thank fook we all have different opinions eh or it'd be so frigging boring.


i agree on the flex wheeler part, unreal.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's flex at the '93 olympia. 2:10 - his back is insane. Crowd goes absolutely nuts. I love Dozza but flex should have won!

PS Turn the sound down - massive distortion and the video quality is poor (sorry). Great posing routine though!


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

better quality flex vid (wow)






But yeah ronnie looked amazing


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Its just not the same without king coleman!!!!!!!


----------



## ORIGINAL (Oct 13, 2009)

how can you actualy get like that tho, honestly. Every single muscle is Ripd. luks like hes bin skined alive and painted!


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

Big Yates fan here but Ron is insanely well built - the guys a legend too. Seems to have a wicked personalty.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I really want to agree and rave but for me he had quite an ugly physique, just didn't look good except in a few poses. I much prefer Flex Wheeler and Kevin Levrone at their best to Coleman at his best. Just my opinion - thank fook we all have different opinions eh or it'd be so frigging boring.


 Levrone always looked better to me. I just don't like coleman's physique he always looked like his midsection fat and bloated, even though he's ripped.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Not a big fan of his abs ... but other than that... fantastic.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I know l am a fat bas*tard etc have never competed either and will get flamed for what l am about to say but just giving my honest opinion.

I have never like Coleman's gut. When caught of guard it looks huge. The rest of him is faultless but l am always focussing on his mid section,

Sorry.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with the above posts about his mid section, but his back is amazing and so is his personality, this in itself makes him one of the greatest. All greats have thier flaws I suppose.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Agreed, absolutely incredible physique.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

never a fan of ronnies physique, as already stated midsection always looked fat and bloated which detracted from the rest of his body. always preffered ray and levrone, in my opinion the 2 best physique ever, lots of mass but pleasing to look at with nice tight midsestions and good lines


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

bigricky said:


> never a fan of ronnies physique, as already stated midsection always looked fat and bloated which detracted from the rest of his body. always preffered ray and levrone, in my opinion the 2 best physique ever, lots of mass but pleasing to look at with nice tight midsestions and good lines


See what you mean...


----------



## Arnoldas (May 1, 2010)

Hey Boddeee!!!! Light weight babe!!! Ronney Coleman Forever!


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

although to be fair, i do prefer levrone and shawn rays physique's over ronnies from a personal preference, but looking at the insane mass and condintioning of ronnie i can see why he beat them at the olympia's!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Trouble is guys.

We are not talking about ronie coleman here.

We are talking more specifically about the 1999 version of ronnie coleman at 255 lbs.

There is no gut, there is no distension of midsection...

Look at the video.


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude is down to earth and in great shape... Here at 41.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Like I say BBB, Flex Wheeler in 1993 had one of, if not the best physique ever - in my opinion :lol:

But Kev rocked too:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Kev is my favourite bodybuilder.

But there is a big difference between 'favorite bodybuilder' and 'best bodybuilder ever'.

When i put myself in a judge's position and actually judge them against each other, without personal bias or favoritism, then i put coleman above him.

Except for 2002 where kev looked his best and ronnie did not look his best, i thought kev deserved the 2002 olympia.

But if we take 1999 ronnie coleman (that is the version that i am comparing) there is NO gut, there is NO bloated midsection. He is totally shredded, massive with awesome shape.

I cant see why people can not stop looking at an aged 2006 or 2007 ronnie coleman when it's clear that he was not at his peak then at all. Then they mention 'ooh his gut is so bad'.

This thread is about ronnie in 1999, no other year (although in 2003 he was also unbeatable as well but for slightly different reasons, he was just totally fuking massive and on another level of development to any bodybuilder ever by far, in 2003).

Kev is my favorite bodybuilder, i like the way he looks the best, but if i am judging unbias, then peak ronnie wins every time imo.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

But personally, i think even in that 1999 video, his midsection does still look more bloated than the likes of levrone or wheeler. I'm not denying his awesome condition, just comparing him to others.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Kev is my favourite bodybuilder.
> 
> But there is a big difference between 'favorite bodybuilder' and 'best bodybuilder ever'.
> 
> ...


Jay 2009 beats Ronnie 1999 - much better condition and just as big


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad Kev's your fave bber dude. :thumbs:

It's just my opinion that Kev or Flex at their best were better than Ronnie at his. I don't think I'm in the majority on this but ah well. I'll leave you with two comparisons as I can't help being evil and irritating at the moment (time of the month or the sh*tty weather doing it to me!)....


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Davo said:


> better quality flex vid (wow)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big respect for flex wheeler there, wasnt a fan of him till now hah


----------

